# Help needed with dash color



## hutchinaugusta (Feb 15, 2019)

I need to know the code or formula for the dash in the attached photo, nobody in Augusta has a book that goes that far back and they cannot locate a current code to mix it with, thanks for any assistance I have been everywhere trying to find this color.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

You might give Eastwood a call. Here's their site:

https://www.eastwood.com/

They have alot of paints in that black which has a ??% sheen and can fix you up with the correct one.

You may be familiar with Ames, THE Pontiac parts supplier. You could also give them a call.

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/S...search_year=1969&search_keyword=+paint&sort=0

Luck!!


----------



## falcon7x-014 (Sep 13, 2018)

TCP Global paint has a nice website with quite a bit data, just plug in your year. Auto Color Library - We will match ANY Car Paint Color!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't help with paint info, But must say your a brave sole with using/having White Mats


----------

